# Homebrew diceless game, PBEM or Oovoo



## Aicht (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm looking to DM a group playing DRoPS, a diceless homebrew that I wrote. It's very simple but does use a set of stats and rules. It has no randomizing system at all, to be clear. Read the rules as a published google document here.

I'm looking for somewhere between two and five players, with at least some of them in high school. (I'm a sophomore, but fairly mature (considering)). I'm in the Eastern time zone and I'm available every day but friday between 2 and 5-6:30 depending on the day, and on Saturday and Sunday pretty much all day. I would like to work online, either over oovoo or by email (tell me your preference below, even if it's not oovoo or email!)

I'm fairly new at GM-ing. I'm pretty good at coming up with stories etc. on the fly but may need to request planning breaks. I can take the game seriously if you do but be lighthearted if you prefer that; my style depends a lot on the players. I write a lot of fiction so when I'm trying I can do pretty well with description and plot (IMHO. YMMV.)

I'm very open to taking constructive critisism on both my system and my GM-ing, and will try my best to make the game fun for everyone, even if that means I need to hand over the DMing to someone else once everyone understands the rules.

So... that's it! Please reply if you're interested and don't be shy


----------

